# Lightroom Mobile and Facebook



## kibri (Jul 17, 2014)

Can Lightroom Mobile (iPad or iPhone app) share to a Facebook page?  I'm referring to a business Page, not a personal profile.  

It's easy to see how you can share to your personal profile, but I haven't found a way to share to a Page or the Facebook Pages app.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi Kibri, welcome to the forum!

I haven't seen a way to do it from the mobile app.  You can save to the camera roll and add from the Pages app instead though.


----------



## kibri (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome, Victoria.

Using the camera roll sounds like a decent work around, thanks for the suggestion.


----------

